# Foothill Transit Ecoliner Electric Bus



## MrFSS (Nov 23, 2013)

Interesting video. Look at the size of the windshield.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DaGZEnOttJU


----------



## Peter KG6LSE (Nov 23, 2013)

HA! I used to live in claremont from 00 to 09


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Nov 24, 2013)

Edit: Never mind, it is a Proterra. It's zero emmision, so if MCI can put an enlarged version of this techlonogy into their product, it would be a huge boon to the intercity bus industry!


----------



## rickycourtney (Nov 24, 2013)

These buses fully charge in about 10 minutes while stopped for a layover and that gives them enough juice to go on a 30-40 mile route. That's great for transit bus route but would be tough to implement on a long distance route.

Here's a great video that shows how the rapid charger works:


----------



## railiner (Nov 24, 2013)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> Edit: Never mind, it is a Proterra. It's zero emmision, so if MCI can put an enlarged version of this techlonogy into their product, it would be a huge boon to the intercity bus industry!


Just don't include that horrendous windshield! I would hate to drive a bus with such a large windshield....much rather have a smaller one like in MC-7's.....


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Nov 24, 2013)

Poor range is the main problem of electric vehicles like this. Considering a D4505 has up to 1,000 miles range, this short-range transit bus would be impractical for intercity routes. You would need a huge battery and charge it for three hours just to run 700 miles, which should make a plausible intercity bus. Then again, the technology is improving all the time, so it might come to fruition sooner rather than later.



railiner said:


> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> > Edit: Never mind, it is a Proterra. It's zero emmision, so if MCI can put an enlarged version of this techlonogy into their product, it would be a huge boon to the intercity bus industry!
> ...


Yeah, I agree. I'm just talking about the electrical equipment, MCI dosen't make engines anyway.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Nov 24, 2013)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> Edit: Never mind, it is a Proterra. It's zero emmision, so if MCI can put an enlarged version of this techlonogy into their product, it would be a huge boon to the intercity bus industry!


Where does the electricity come from? There is no such thing as zero-emission, even if they use solar or wind power exclusively the manufacturing of those devices releases carbon.


----------



## Paulus (Nov 25, 2013)

ALC Rail Writer said:


> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> > Edit: Never mind, it is a Proterra. It's zero emmision, so if MCI can put an enlarged version of this techlonogy into their product, it would be a huge boon to the intercity bus industry!
> ...


The term is for zero emissions at the tailpipe.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Nov 27, 2013)

Paulus said:


> ALC Rail Writer said:
> 
> 
> > Swadian Hardcore said:
> ...


I understand this. It is a carefully selected bit of language that passively hides the fact.


----------

